# Feldgrind - Dear Green



## Matt T (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All

I'm wondering if anyone knows that version of Feldgrind is sold by Dear Green? Is it the 1.2 model?

Link:

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They have a contact form - Facebook and Twitter . Have you approached them direct to see what they actually have in stock ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus they appear sold out at mo . So probably worth asking when they are expecting stock and what version when they do ...


----------



## Matt T (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks Mrboots2u

Tried to call this morning but it rang to voicemail so thought I'd ask here.

I took your advice and messaged them on Facebook. They replied right away, advising that they always stock the latest version.

They're sold out because I bought the last one, any version would better my Krups blade grinder


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

it is...I got one last weekend from them


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

they reply to email very quickly


----------



## Matt T (Jun 18, 2016)

bubbajvegas said:


> it is...I got one last weekend from them


Thanks! Just what I was after!



prophecy-of-drowning said:


> they reply to email very quickly


Yeah, excellent customer service. I didn't expect a reply today. They got back to me again explicitly stating that the version that had just sold out was the 1.2 with Nerost black steel burrs.


----------



## Sergeiroy (Nov 30, 2016)

is trying to make order on our website, at first they were available and then it turned that no, I was that distressed by that(

is trying to make order on our website, at first they were available and then it turned that no, I was that distressed


----------

